# ACS - Statutory Declaration



## moving2aus (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello Forum Members,

I submitted application to ACS and today I got an email stating that the Statutory Declaration I submitted should be on company letter head.

The reason why I submitted Statutory Declaration was because my employer reference letter did not mention my roles. So I asked my ex-collegue to sign a declaration on a A4 paper and then I got it certified by a notary. - This was not accepeted by ACS.

Situation is, I can not get this done on the comapny letter head as my ex-collegue is not authorised to use it (only HR can use it )

Please advice what options do I have.

Thanks


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

moving2aus said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I submitted application to ACS and today I got an email stating that the Statutory Declaration I submitted should be on company letter head.
> 
> ...


It has to be done on stamp paper and not A4, assuming you're getting it done in India.
Or the SD (Commonwealth of Australia format), as referred by ACS.

For further details, shoot your queries in this thread --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...44-acs-skills-assessment-processing-time.html


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

submit the employer reference letter which did not mention your roles. In Statutory Declaration clearly mention that company/HR is not willing to provide detailed reference letter. Get the SD on stamp paper. Get it signed by your supervisor and provide contact details also.


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Has ACS ever accepted the work experience claimed in a statutory declaration made in India. could you also share the format, while preparing from India can we write the details like..i abide by the declaration act no: XXXX ( as per the commonwealth declaration sample) pls advice .thx.


----------

